
Kuma Donated to CNCF - Nijikokun
https://konghq.com/blog/kuma-0-6-0-released-with-hybrid-universal-support-for-service-mesh/
======
mikejulietbravo
Will there be a supported version?

~~~
Nijikokun
Yeah, looks like through Kong

~~~
mikejulietbravo
If CNCF owns the project now, does that mean they decide the roadmap? Or is
that still Kong?

~~~
fosk
The contributors and maintainers of the project will decide the roadmap, like
for any other CNCF project.

Kuma is an open governance project, so you can get involved, contribute and
even become a maintainer:
[https://github.com/Kong/kuma/blob/master/GOVERNANCE.md](https://github.com/Kong/kuma/blob/master/GOVERNANCE.md)

The best way to get involved is by joining the bi-weekly calls as well as the
community channels like Slack and GitHub:
[https://kuma.io/community/](https://kuma.io/community/)

